# Factory production painting: parts sticking to paper / water based paint mixes



## Ideaguy (4 mo ago)

Hi, I manage a small spray booth in a factory in MO. We paint small flat magnets laid out on sheets of paper and recently started having a lot of issues with the parts sticking to the sheets. Usually, we can dial back the paint flow to avoid this, but due to inconsistencies from our paint supplier, the atomization isn't good enough and we get sandy or orange peel finish when doing this. Spraying heavier is only an issue because of the parts sticking, so if anyone has ideas to improve this while working out the problem with our supplier, I would love to hear them.
Also, I would appreciate any advice on relationships with paint suppliers or what exactly can go wrong to affect atomization in a water-based paint mix (I'm aware of viscosity, but there seems to be a less obvious problem with the mix).
Thanks,
-Fred


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Silicone backed paper.


----------



## Ideaguy (4 mo ago)

jennifertemple said:


> Silicone backed paper.


good suggestion, but it would be hard to get boss to back a significant price increase


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Ideaguy said:


> good suggestion, but it would be hard to get boss to back a significant price increase


It might be worth investigating how significant the price increase might be. After all, aren't losses adding up now? Secondly, I would think it would be temporary while looking to fix the problem with the supplier.


----------



## Ideaguy (4 mo ago)

jennifertemple said:


> It might be worth investigating how significant the price increase might be. After all, aren't losses adding up now? Secondly, I would think it would be temporary while looking to fix the problem with the supplier.


I will certainly consider it as a solution. Thanks


----------

